# Calling electronic gurus please.



## Viper_SA (27/12/16)

Hi all,

Not even sure if such a thing exists, but I'm looking for a fiber optic to RCA sound cable. By PC does not work that well with my TV due to refresh rate differences etc. I get a blank screen for 2 seconds from time to time while sound carries on. No space to upgrade graphics card, cheap little Lenovo PC..... The TV has USB ports however, but only a fiber optic sound out. My amp is from 1999 and it has served me really well, no need to replace it. That little 11W DIN Pioneer kicks ass. If such a cable exists, where can I source one please.


----------



## blujeenz (27/12/16)

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/searchpage.jsp?id=pcat17071&st=optical+audio+to+rca+converter







or Amazon https://www.amazon.com/Digital-Optical-Analog-Converter-Adapter/dp/B003OND0N4

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Viper_SA (27/12/16)

Any chance of finding this locally over the counter @blujeenz


----------



## blujeenz (27/12/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Any chance of finding this locally over the counter @blujeenz


None of my usual suspects had any ie Yebo electronics, Mantech and Communica, which probably means "no not likely".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (27/12/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Any chance of finding this locally over the counter @blujeenz


Hi @Viper_SA ,not the same make/model but same principle.
Online at Bid or Buy:
http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/260879102/Optical_to_Analogue_Stereo_RCA_Audio_Converter.html
http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/2599...L_R_RCA_Audio_Converter_Adapter_with_Cab.html

Our trusted old friend Fasttech:
https://www.fasttech.com/products/2002/10016551/3349600
This one has a US type plug on the power supply so you are going to need an adapter.

Over the counter and online at HD Cabling:
http://www.hdcabling.co.za/digital-...nalogue-stereo-rca-audio-converter-p-346.html
The HD cabling one specifies Dolby digital input so best to check with them if it takes a PCM (standard digital audio) input. My very limited audio knowledge makes me think that it will.

Check the plug type on the power supply before you buy as you might need an adapter for the locally available ones as well.
There is a significant price difference between some of these units so the decision is yours. I cannot vouch for some of the sellers as I`ve never bought from them before (except FT), nor can I vouch for the converter. But from the descriptions it seems that this is what you are looking for.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (27/12/16)

Thanks guys, will give HD Cabling a call tomorrow.


----------

